# Lathe Chuck Spider



## lpeedin (May 8, 2016)

Here's the link to a video of making a Chuck spider yesterday. Feedback is always welcomed. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Dahlman (May 9, 2016)

Nice work!


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Sandia (May 9, 2016)

Good job on your project.  Handy to have when you need it.


----------

